# Odd Blue Tongue Behaviour



## MoniqueB (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,
Is anyone able to give an explanation for our Bluey's behaviour? Last night she had a few unplanned hours of exploring and when eventually found would of been out for over 8 hours. 
She was well out of reach under a buffet and it was a case of scratch our heads and try to figure out how to entice her out. Whilst doing this, I left my phone with its torch on shining under the buffet towards her. After a minute of so she ran at it, mouth wide open. She stopped after 45cm and although she closed her mouth she still remained braced as high as she could be. I spoke to her and she relaxed, but was still unable to be reached. I moved the phone slightly and again she charged open mouthed at it. Once again she stopped but remained defensive in posture until I spoke to her. After this happened a third time I told my husband she was now almost in reach and he could get her out (her Frilled Neck Lizard Impressions had me worried about my fingers!). He sat down where I had been and once again she charged but relaxed when he spoke to her. He was able to grip her behind her head and pass her out to me. She was now very relaxed and calm and happily sat on me while she warmed up enough to go back to bed and was once more the sweet, seemingly cuddle loving, attention demanding lizard she has always been. 
Her behaviour though has us stumped. Is charging and aggression towards a beam of light something Blueys are known for, or is this just a peculiarity for her? Could the light just of confused her, but why charge it? I thought Blueys were more defensive than aggressive? She is a very sweet lizard, trusted enough to be handled unsupervised by our 8 year old son and also carried around by him for pats during Show and Tell. In fact, in the three years we have owned her this is the first time we have ever seen her open her mouth for anything other than food!!
Any opinions welcomed...


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Apr 21, 2017)

No expert on blueys but she obviously felt threatened by the light perhaps it resembled a predator or another lizard with its mouth open somehow?


----------



## Wally (Apr 21, 2017)

Found a place to curl up for the cooler months and wasn't all that fond of humans suggesting otherwise?


----------

